# Harlequin X Calcifer's litter



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Here is my 2nd and last litter. They are from my satin and my scrummy red broken .
she had 14 pups so I took it down to 6, I have 3 girls and 3 boys and they all seem to be doing extremely well, 
much better then my first litter.










I think it's really cute how I've managed to keep them as pairs, there is one boy and one girl of each colour 

These are my agoutis? I think thats what they are, correct me if I'm wrong. I'm not sure if the one on the left is a satin
or not, I'm not good with dark colours, and the one on the right is the boy.










These are my gorgeous red brokens I'm so chuffed with them they're are exactly what I wanted out of the litter.
The one the right is the girl and she is satin so I'm thrilled. :love1










And lastly, I think these will be dove brokens they have pink eyes and are of a greyish colour.
Again the one on the right is a girl and is also satin!










I'm so happy with them they're doing really well. They're so much chubbier then my litter before I can really see the difference!


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

What gorgeous babies! Those red brokens look lovely, I bet you are very pleased.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Very attractive - love chocolate box litters


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah, so cute! I just counted my litter (15)!! Are these Theo's (from Dawsons mice) neices and nephews :lol: ?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

theyre gorgeous <3 x


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

sommy said:


> Ah, so cute! I just counted my litter (15)!! Are these Theo's (from Dawsons mice) neices and nephews ?


yes they are!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hiohhh a berkshire agouti boy *gg*

no satin, but verry sweet .. you can see satin at the wight colour, it will be helf by spotting mices, and the satin makes the colour darker... but all two babys are the same colour i think..so no satin.. but verry lucky that you get tow from every colour *gg*

viv


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

just a small video of the babies now.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

uuuuhhh so sweeet like sugger...

nice little babys :mrgreen:


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

Awww!! Them red brokens are absolutly gorgeous  
Never seen them before!! Congrats


----------

